# Wasp TriGrip First Impressions



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The Wasp TriGrip is an OTT aluminium cast and powder coated slingshot. I understand the casting is done by Pro-Shot UK for Wasp.

I would have liked it as a polished steel frame but that wasn't an available option (at least not at my time of purchase) so I chose the more tactical matt black version though there is also a glossier satin black available.

Unpacking it, I was immediately struck by how small the frame is. It is a lot smaller than pictures might suggest. Then I began to admire how well made it is. The frame is coated evenly and everything is perfectly smoothed. They did a really good job with this. The fit and finish of the TriGrip is superb - everything I have come to expect in quality from a Wasp frame.

The design of this slingshot is rather unique with a "V" profile section and forks that fold forward towards the target. It is touted to provide a supportive grip where the spine of the grip would rest into the crease of the palm aided by recurve contouring. There is also a flattened butt end at the handle conveniently located for the heel of the palm to sit into. In usage, I found it to offer decent ergonomics. However, after shooting about 50 rounds, I added a strip of racquet grip just around the neck to for a better, more comfortable hold. For me, it just needed it and with it, was made perfect.

The forks of the frame are exclusively for wrap and tuck attachment. They have a slight 5 percent slope back and are also gently rounded. I do have a preference for sloped OTT tips and I was happy to find it featured on this frame. I began loving these tips even more as I shot it. Not only are the tips sloped back but the outer sides are also chamfered in, funnelling along the line of the bands drawn back. Everything works together for a very quick and clean sight picture when aiming. The top-tip corner as reference point was just spot on for me at the 10 m range. I like these tips so much I think my future builds are going to emulate it.

The forks are low with a straight forward "V" extension that locate the thumb and index finger naturally in a semi-brace along the frame. It holds very much like a Chinese style "feihu". Because the forks were so low, I found my thumb and index fingers wanting to overshoot the top of the frame. This may take a bit of getting used to. It doesn't seem to interfere with or throw off any shots though. In hand, it is well balanced agile shooter.

I do have two other minor gripes about this frame. One is that it does not have a lanyard hole. While it may not need one owing to its decent grip ergonomics, the added security would have been nice. Secondly, there is a dimple at the bottom of the frame that makes it a little goofy? It kinda looks like a toy doggy bone and from some angles it even resembles a shrimp tail. These are however really very minor, nit-picking observations. I actually do like this frame a lot. I had no trouble dialling in accuracy. It is a solid, fun little frame that will definitely find a place in my rotation. I am happy to have added it to my collection. Best thing about it for me is the discovery of fork-tips that I love.

Dimensions:

Overall length - 118 mm

Fork Width - 85 mm

Fork Tips - 20 mm


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice reveiw.

I'm almost wondering if Wasp is capitalising just a little too much on the very well received Deltawing and Uniphoxx frames.... The DW and UP were Bothe nice simple well thought out polycarbonate frames - then the team-up with the supply of HDPE (which there are a myriad of designs now available (they look nicely made), then the Stinger... Not including the custom-made bits.

Just feel they're loosing focus... Though obviously its normal to want to add a million offerings once your company starts doing well. But it will be interesting to see how they do down the line.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It definitely cool looking. I like a frame with a curve. Would probably band it the other direction to make it more of a straight wrist shooter. Does it only come in aluminum?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this outstanding review, Urbanshooter.

Everything about the details of this is exactly what I have come to love in a frame, especially those tips. I'd be tempt to drill some 4mm or 5mm hole and chamfer them in particular for a lanyard. I no longer can trust my grip.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting shape. Looks like it should be pretty comfortable to shoot.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great review!

This is a very intriguing and innovative frame.

An analysis by an independent shooter filled a gap.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Nice reveiw.
> 
> I'm almost wondering if Wasp is capitalising just a little too much on the very well received Deltawing and Uniphoxx frames.... The DW and UP were Bothe nice simple well thought out polycarbonate frames - then the team-up with the supply of HDPE (which there are a myriad of designs now available (they look nicely made), then the Stinger... Not including the custom-made bits.
> 
> Just feel they're loosing focus... Though obviously its normal to want to add a million offerings once your company starts doing well. But it will be interesting to see how they do down the line.


Thanks Matt... It has crossed my mind too especially with that run of HDPE collabs that seems to have muddled up the Wasp line-up somewhat. I liked the Stinger though I was not tempted by it. I wasn't feeling it either for the Delta wing but I do have 3 Uniphoxx frames - an Ally, a regular polycarbonate and a slimline G10. I haven't felt the urge to add any more for now. Maybe if they come up with a variation that I feel I've gotta have?

Perhaps, as a manufacturer they need a sustained market take-up to keep the business going and when the market gets satiated with a particular frame, they just have to move on to create something different in the hope of spurring new sales? I also wonder if Wasp has penetrated the US market quite as well as they'd have liked?

I was surprised to see this TriGrip frame being introduced as an ally cast by Wasp. It seemed a little out of character with their DNA of injection moulded and CNC frames. Then I thought about it and I suspect it is probably the easiest way for them to introduce an uncertain frame to market without having to invest in the tooling for a mould... a little bit of hedging perhaps?

Be as it may I think Wasp is one of the best consistent quality manufacturers. They have got it right with materials handling, processing and quality control. I hope they stick around and keep putting out high quality frames.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> It definitely cool looking. I like a frame with a curve. Would probably band it the other direction to make it more of a straight wrist shooter. Does it only come in aluminum?


It is an intriguing shape and one that's growing on me. The tips are rounded to allow for a forward cant when shooting and that produces an almost straight wrist hold as it is. I am not sure about banding it up the other way because I can't seem to get a comfortable grip on it the other way? Can't hurt to try though?

It is only available in aluminium and it comes in matt and satin black powder coat on the Wasp website. Prototype reviewers like Dan Ambrosius have got their hands on a camo brown/beige version. I am quite happy with the matt black tho.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The HDPE line is odd really - its more expensive than his Polycarbonate range. The Deltawing/UniPhoxx/Stinger are his claim-to-fame frames. So I don't know why he has deviated from whats 'made' him.

Simon runs a CNC business. Made 'custom' frames which he sells on Etsy for ages. Some of which arguably became the Deltawing and UniPhoxx. He then offers the Uniphox in CNC'd G10 and Alloy then also Proshot casts them now. The feeling I get is his slingshot business is doing well - so add as many products as you can get hold of. Its logical ( and it may increase sales initially ). However its a sure-fire way to ruin your business. More choice leads to less sales. And like you mentioned is he had a winning formula (possibly unwittingly) but he's gone 180º to that. The same concerns me slightly with Pocket Predator and the Chinese frames Bill has on the site now.

For me Was stands for - High Quality, Affordable, Made In-house, Polycarbonate Frames and practice ammo. Think he had a nice strong brand forming which is now confused. Will be interesting to see how it pans out. As its not his main company sure he's happy to simply let it ride on its own steam.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > It definitely cool looking. I like a frame with a curve. Would probably band it the other direction to make it more of a straight wrist shooter. Does it only come in aluminum?
> ...


You sir .. are educated! I gotta agree with all you said here 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

